# 43/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, this week went by FAST. Already time for another one. Let's see...

How about... a repeat. Suggested by FeralOne. Thanks for the suggestion and I agree it's too much fun for just one time. 

BLACK & WHITE

I may even get in on this one.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 11, 2011)

dchevy said:


> Certainly not as talented as many i've seen here but wanted to join in the fun.



Isn't that "Cricket's Mill"     Nice shot!


----------



## dchevy (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks. Not sure of the name but it's on Sixes Rd @ 575 in Holly Springs


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2011)

dchevy said:


> Certainly not as talented as many i've seen here but wanted to join in the fun.



Nice shot! Is that snow?



HALOJmpr said:


> Isn't that "Cricket's Mill"     Nice shot!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2011)

dchevy said:


> Thanks. Not sure of the name but it's on Sixes Rd @ 575 in Holly Springs




He's kiddin about the name. I've posted some shots of it before & a week or so ago quinn posted some up of it & called it Crickett's Mill. It's actually called Gresham's Mill.


----------



## dchevy (Apr 12, 2011)

Crickett said:


> He's kiddin about the name. I've posted some shots of it before & a week or so ago quinn posted some up of it & called it Crickett's Mill. It's actually called Gresham's Mill.



ah gotcha lol

Yes that was from the snow feb 2010


----------



## deerboy (Apr 12, 2011)

those mnts. are amazing.


----------



## Browtine (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice pics guys but let's stay within the challenge rules. You can only post one photo per week's challenge... and it has to be taken during the challenge week you are posting to. 

Believer, please choose one shot and delete the other. 

dchevy, please remove your photo that wasn't taken during this week's time frame and post a shot that was taken within the challenge limits.

Please review the challenge rules here~> HERE

Thanks!


----------



## dchevy (Apr 12, 2011)

Removed. 
Sorry . Just wanted to share a pic i had. Won't happen again outside the "rules"


----------



## stev (Apr 13, 2011)

Just a pile of rocks


----------



## carver (Apr 13, 2011)

*Waterfall*


----------



## carver (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome B/W pictures guys.BTW,I like the name Cricketts Mill


----------



## cornpile (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## believer (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry everone for the previous rule infractions. I read them a while back and thought I remembered them, but my CRN* had kicked in. Here is one within the rules. I did make use of a warming filter in PP.         Believer


* Can't Remember Nothing


----------



## believer (Apr 14, 2011)

Neat shot Cornpile. I have been seeing those things everywhere down here.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 14, 2011)

Old fallen oak.


----------



## boarhunt-r (Apr 14, 2011)

*my yearling trying to learn to fish...*

he did good for his first try


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 15, 2011)

Great shots folks  but as you see I decided to go down a different road for this weeks CHALLENGE


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice shots everyone .... I spent a lot of time traveling this road turkey hunting lately.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 16, 2011)

had to get one in !!! from the storm yesterday. i like it better B&W than in color.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 16, 2011)

carver said:


> Awesome B/W pictures guys.BTW,I like the name Cricketts Mill




Awesome shots everybody! 

Hmmmm.... I wonder if the owner would be interested in a name change?!


----------



## Browtine (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally got back in the game! Took this with my cell phone today. It is a HUGE ( Probably 8+ feet tall and no tellin' what it weighs! ) industrial band saw that my Dad is restoring. I primed it for him yesterday and painted it today. Made me REALLY miss paintin' cars! 

Painted a table saw and part of a Shop Smith as well. I'll share those pics in another thread. This one was my choice for the challenge. 

What an awesome weekend!


----------



## Browtine (Apr 16, 2011)

And awesome shots everyone!!!


----------



## Mrs. Piggy (Apr 17, 2011)

*Hunter Logan*

Family trip to the lake


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2011)

*B&W of a B&W Doggie*

Roxy enjoying her birthday treat.


----------



## Browtine (Apr 17, 2011)

More awesome shots! One of the best weeks we've had in a while!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 17, 2011)

Good shots everyone - great week!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 17, 2011)

A little different slant on the theme:


----------

